# Regarding Undocumented Coachings



## Essyl2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

I am submitting to ask the general question: Are undocumented coachings in violation of Target policies and Code of Ethics?

After being recently involved in a situation that resulted in an action of coaching by my AP ETL and SD, I was being told that it would be a coaching and it wouldn’t be documented. Although I could have been fired for the action, I understand that lack of documentation could be used as a means of retaliation which is a deep concern.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Oct 13, 2020)

If the coaching is undocumented it didn't happen in Target's eyes. Sounds like your AP ETL and SD are doing you a huge favor especially if it's something you could be fired for. I'm not sure what you think they could do but just make sure you never do whatever they coached you for again or you will most likely be terminated.


----------



## Essyl2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

Certainly; however I need to document behavior that my SD has committed against me since and looking into a transfer. What are the odds that they could use the undocumented coaching as a means of retaliation causing me to be placed on the do not rehire list if I were to quit or transfer, causing me not to be able to work for Target again? In these times of uncertainty in the world, I don’t want to blow not being able to work for a multinational corporation like Target again.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 13, 2020)

You didn’t have to start another thread. You could have just added to your previous one where you explained the situation and the follow up by your management.

From what you posted in that thread, you are most likely fine. Just keep to the straight and true here on out.

Also, check on Workday your next shift. If nothing is posted there on the incident, again, you should be good.

Stop stressing about a past incident that has been resolved and concentrate on being the best TM you can be from here on out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2020)

You got lucky. You knew about what your tl did & did not report it. That is a violation of policy.
 If spot writes you up, you can't transfer.
Stealing from spot is not a good thing.
The other thread:








						Worried about being fired
					

I have been a team member with Target these past three months. In the department I work in, there has been a recent big change that has happened: a DBO and a TL were fired. A DBO was caught taking things from defects and taking them home And was caught on camera at self checkout stealing from...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 13, 2020)

What do you think they're going to do to retaliate?

If they don't document a coaching, it didn't happen.  BUT if they catch you doing the same thing within a day or two, they can go back and document the first discussion and then give you a second.  If they take more than a week or so to document a conversation, you can easily demonstrate that it didn't happen or it would've been documented at the time.  They gave you a HUGE break and I don't see why they would do that if they want to then retaliate.  If they wanted you out, they would've written you up.

So what do you think they're going to try to do to you?


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 14, 2020)

If you want to transfer, your SD will have to approve it. I'd try to stay on his/he good side.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 15, 2020)

Essyl2020 said:


> Certainly; however I need to document behavior that my SD has committed against me since and looking into a transfer. What are the odds that they could use the undocumented coaching as a means of retaliation causing me to be placed on the do not rehire list if I were to quit or transfer, causing me not to be able to work for Target again? In these times of uncertainty in the world, I don’t want to blow not being able to work for a multinational corporation like Target again.



If they deny a transfer based on a previous incident, that isn't retaliation.  It's a perfectly justifiable reason to deny a transfer.

Based on your previous post, it seems like they recognize that you're new and we're misled by the TL in question, and cut you a break by not being as severe as the situation would typically warrant.  Suffice to say, taking merchandise from the building without payment is theft and usually comes with termination.

As far as being marked non-rehire, that will happen if you quit without notice, abandon your job, or get fired for theft/conduct related action.


----------

